# Willst du mit mir zum Tanz gehen?



## pootmaster

Hey everybody.

Ok, there's a German exchange student in my class whom I'd like to ask to the dance. I want to impress her so I want to ask her in German ( I've already spoken to her in German a little bit).

Anyways, is this correct:
Willst du zum Tanz mit mir gehen?

Thanks a lot!
Lewis


----------



## Whodunit

It is grammatically totally acceptable, but it would sound better to say

"Willst du mit mir zum Tanz gehen?"

I would also change "wollen" to "mögen" (in the subjunctive mood) and "Tanz" to "(Tanz)Ball," provided it is a ball you two want to go to:

*"Möchtest du mit mir zum Ball gehen?"*

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## illuminaut

Ehhhh, "willst du" klingt weniger foermlich als "möchtest du" und wuerde ich bevorzugen. Sollte es uebrigens nicht "auf einen Ball gehen" heissen, anstelle "zu einem Ball"? Fuer meine Ohren klingt beides richtig, aber was sagt der Duden?


----------



## meg711

Guten abend Pootmaster,

mann sagt: willst du mit mir tanzen gehen ?


----------



## illuminaut

meg711 said:


> Guten abend Pootmaster,
> 
> mann sagt: willst du mit mir tanzen gehen ?


Nicht in diesem Fall. Er redet ueber einen ganz bestimmten Ball (_whom I'd like to ask *to the dance*_), und nicht allgemein ueber ausgehen und tanzen.


----------



## Jana337

Please everyone talk in English: While Pootmaster apparently speaks some German, we are not sure that he can follow your conversation. 

Jana


----------



## illuminaut

Sorry, you're right. I was saying that I would prefer "Willst du mit mir zum Ball gehen" over "Moechtest du..." because it is less formal, and later raised the question if the correct way of saying it would be "Willst du mit mir *auf* den Ball gehen".


----------



## charlie2

illuminaut said:


> Sorry, you're right. I was saying that I would prefer "Willst du mit mir zum Ball gehen" over "Moechtest du..." because it is less formal, and later raised the question if the correct way of saying it would be "Willst du mit mir *auf* den Ball gehen".


Is it because the people involved are two students so that using _wollen_ here (being less formal) is better?
I have always thought that using _moegen_ is a passe-partout.


----------



## pootmaster

First of all, thank you all very much for your input!

To maybe clarify some things: we've only known each other for about a week, so how formal/iformal should this letter be? ( yes, I'm writing her a letter )

Another thing - what exactly is the difference between Ball and Tanz? My dictionary ( well, actually leo.dict.com ) says Ball is "prom," whereas Tanz is "dance" or "prom." Since this is not a prom ( it's just home-coming ) would Tanz be more appropriate? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Whodunit

pootmaster said:


> First of all, thank you all very much for your input!


 
Our pleasure. 



> To maybe clarify some things: we've only known each other for about a week, so how formal/iformal should this letter be? ( yes, I'm writing her a letter )


 
It's not about how formal or informal you should be; it's just a matter of politeness. "Willst du" sounds like "do you want to," whereas "möchtest du" sounds more polite, just like "would you like to."



> Another thing - what exactly is the difference between Ball and Tanz? My dictionary ( well, actually leo.dict.com ) says Ball is "prom," whereas Tanz is "dance" or "prom." Since this is not a prom ( it's just home-coming ) would Tanz be more appropriate?
> 
> Thanks again!


 
Uff, I guess this belongs in a new thread. A Tanz is a simple dance, and a Ball is an arrangement or event where many different kinds of dance can be seen. Unfortunately, a Tanz can refer to such an event, too.  guess someone else will have to explain this to you.


----------



## pootmaster

Hey,

I don't really need a whole explanation of the difference between the two, just which one would better ( again, this is home-coming, so it's a whole event ).

Thank you so very much, everyone!


----------



## Whodunit

I'd still vote for "Ball." And it doesn't matter to me whether you use "zum Ball" or "auf den Ball." She won't leave you for this simple reason.


----------



## Ralf

In my opinion, a "Ball" is usually an exclusive, almost formal event with a strict dressing code held on particular occations and/or by certain associations. Here is an example of what comes first to my mind when I hear "Ball". If it's more a private party I would prefer to use "Tanz" or "zum Tanzen gehen" as already suggested.

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:


> In my opinion, a "Ball" is usually an exclusive, almost formal event with a strict dressing code held on particular occations and/or by certain, associations. Here is an example of what comes first to my mind when I hear "Ball". If it's more a private party I would prefer to use "Tanz" or "zum Tanzen gehen" as already suggested.
> 
> Ralf



This is right, although if you have to ask several persons to be your partner, I consider it a special occasion. This is what I was referring to.


----------



## Ralf

Whodunit said:
			
		

> ... This is what I was referring to.


Correct, that's what I would call a "Ball", too. Anyway, with this pootmaster should now be able to decide what sort of event it is he is going to ask his friend out to.

Ralf


----------



## pootmaster

Alright, thank you all very much for your comments.
I'm going to use Tanz, since it's pretty informal (it's just a highschool dance). I am going to use *Möchtest du mit mir zum Ball gehen? *which seems best (to me). 

One more quick question - is this correct:
*Können Sie dieses geben Amelie bitte? *

If you want the whole story, just ask. Pretty much what I'm asking here is for her friend (who is also German) to give the letter to her (that is, Amelie, the exchange student I wish to ask to the dance).


----------



## Whodunit

Although off-topic: (please ask only one question in a thread, and create a new one for an independent question)

*Kannst du den bitte Amelie geben?*


----------



## Ralf

pootmaster said:
			
		

> ...
> I'm going to use Tanz, since it's pretty informal (it's just a highschool dance). I am going to use *Möchtest du mit mir zum Ball gehen? *which seems best (to me).


So you are actually going to use both, _Ball_ and _Tanz_?  

Ralf


----------



## pootmaster

oops, thanks for catching the mistake.
I meant *Möchtest du mit mir zum Tanz gehen?*


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

pootmaster said:


> oops, thanks for catching the mistake.
> I meant *Möchtest du mit mir zum Tanz gehen?*


 
Hello pootmaster, I guess there is another way of talking - or writing - that might be pretty stunning: 'Liebe A., hättest du nicht Bock, mit mir eine kesse Sohle aufs Parkett zu legen, bis die Fetzen fliegen?'Literally, this would be something like 'wouldn't you feel like putting a pert sole onto the floor like crazy?' Three times 'like'... - I cannot say which would be the idiom... But it surely would work, if A. is a humorous person.Good luck


----------



## pootmaster

Schwichtenhövel,

Yes, Amelie is quite humours (we laugh a lot about different things), so thanks for your reply! I still have a few weeks to think of exactly how to write this, so I'll take everything into concideration.
Also, Schwich, is that a well-known saying in Germany ( she's from northern germany if that makes any difference) I don't want her thinking "what the flip did he just say?" I want to be direct, and if possible, humorous ( that's where your phrase comes in! heh )

If anyone's got some creative ideas I'd very much appreciate hearing them ( I think a PM would be betters, since this isn't really a "teen help" forum )

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## illuminaut

Lass uns zusammen schwofen gehen - let's bop 'til we drop


----------



## Whodunit

Schwichtenhövel said:


> 'Liebe A., hättest du nicht Bock, mit mir eine kesse Sohle aufs Parkett zu legen, bis die Fetzen fliegen?'


 
No, I wouldn't advise anyone to use this. I wouldn't even dare say that to a girl who I really admire and want to dance with. So, what a should a girl think of me, if I said it in a language I don't even know very well.



pootmaster said:


> Also, Schwich, is that a well-known saying in Germany ( she's from northern germany if that makes any difference) I don't want her thinking "what the flip did he just say?" I want to be direct, and if possible, humorous ( that's where your phrase comes in! heh )


 
It is understood by German natives, but I wouldn't use it myself. The only sentence I would say is:

"Hi, Amelie, hättest du nicht Lust, mit mir zum Tanz zu gehen?" or:
"Hey, Amelie, hättest du nicht Lust, mit mir am ... (day when the dance will take place) zu tanzen?"



> If anyone's got some creative ideas I'd very much appreciate hearing them ( I think a PM would be betters, since this isn't really a "teen help" forum )


 
No, we like to help you with any linguistic problem you have, and this is one of them. 



illuminaut said:


> Lass uns zusammen schwofen gehen - let's bop 'til we drop


 
I wouldn't understand "schwofen" without any context. Sorry, this is too regional.


----------



## illuminaut

Whodunit said:


> I wouldn't understand "schwofen" without any context. Sorry, this is too regional.


It isn't regional, just archaic; pretty much like the English expressions _to bop_ or, even older, _to cut a rug_. It can be used ironically/playfully by a young person, but considering he's a foreigner, it would probably just sound like he used a dictionary and picked the wrong word


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Whodunit said:


> No, I wouldn't advise anyone to use this. I wouldn't even dare say that to a girl who I really admire and want to dance with. So, what a should a girl think of me, if I said it in a language I don't even know very well.
> 
> 
> 
> It is understood by German natives, but I wouldn't use it myself. The only sentence I would say is:
> 
> "Hi, Amelie, hättest du nicht Lust, mit mir zum Tanz zu gehen?" or:
> "Hey, Amelie, hättest du nicht Lust, mit mir am ... (day when the dance will take place) zu tanzen?"
> 
> 
> 
> No, we like to help you with any linguistic problem you have, and this is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't understand "schwofen" without any context. Sorry, this is too regional.


 
_______________________________________________________
 
*Dear Poot,* 
 
please don't be so shy as is Whodunit in such affairs. Are you an 80 years old slobbering grandpa trudging to his last waltz? - No! Aren't you a young guy having a date with a young gal, both of you full of humour? - Yes! So don't take these linguistical problems too seriously. If you can start a good gag, half the battle is won. And for this reason some operating instructions. But at first this:
 
"Thanks a bunch." (pootmaster)
 
'Thanks a bunch'! What an expression! You taught me a thing, pootmaster, for that: Thanks a bunch! 
 
Well, I'm sure that if Amelie is in a groovy mood she'll much appreciate such a casual utterance as I proposed. One might introduce it by a deep, steady look into her eyes, followed by a meaning statement like this one: "Dear Amelie... hum oops ... dear Amelie..." (She: 'You already said that, honey...') Oh, did I? So, dear Amelie: 
It's ONLY for you... That I learned this by heart. And I BEG you won't cry, babe... with emotion. So what I've got to tell you is this: 
 
Háts tennich bóck, mit meer ne kesse zóle-äh ow fs par kétsoo láy guen, biss dee phét sen flée guen?

Goddam, how difficult it is to put it in a phonetic transciption. All the german vowels don't exist in english... Repeat it 167 times, and just emphasize the stressed letters, and it will work. Promise. Humour is a good way to get people closer.


----------



## Whodunit

Schwichtenhövel, as I said, I wouldn't use it. That's my point. It sounds like a sentence taken from a silly slang dictionary. The girl will just be laughing, not with or at you but about you. Anyway, it's not my problem whether or not you, Pootmaster, will get the chance to dance with her.

Plus, the transcription you tried to make, Schwichtenhövel, doesn't sound very "northern" to me, so you better stick to the Standard German pronunciation. I guess I wouldn't have understood your sentence, if I hadn't seen your original German version before.


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Whodunit said:


> Schwichtenhövel, as I said, I wouldn't use it. That's my point. It sounds like a sentence taken from a silly slang dictionary. The girl will just be laughing, not with or at you but about you. Anyway, it's not my problem whether or not you, Pootmaster, will get the chance to dance with her.
> 
> Plus, the transcription you tried to make, Schwichtenhövel, doesn't sound very "northern" to me, so you better stick to the Standard German pronunciation. I guess I wouldn't have understood your sentence, if I hadn't seen your original German version before.


 
Du hast recht, in allen Punkten. Try and error, such is life...


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Schwichtenhövel said:


> Du hast recht, in allen Punkten. Try and error, such is life...


 
I'd like to revise my opinion, must have been somewhat deranged at that time... 

The transcription, too,  is a masterpiece.


----------



## Ralf

Schwichtenhövel said:
			
		

> ...
> The transcription, too, is a masterpiece.


Hm, have you ever tried such a scenario in real life? I think it would take a very special kind of humour for a girl to fall for this . Good luck, pootmaster.

Just an opinion. But perhaps it ony indicates that I'm getting closer and closer to that type of grandpa Schwichtenhövel was referring to above.  

Ralf


----------



## pootmaster

Hey everyone,

Alright, here's what's happening in the world of poot (if you're bored by 'real-life teen dramas' I recommend you close your browser):
The dance is only in a month, but I'd like to go out with her before that, so I was thinking of maybe a movie or something on Friday night.

I will still use the "would you like to go to the dance" but it wouldn't be the first time I ask her out ( hopefuly ) and we'd already know each other.

Since this is the first time I've ever asked a girl out, would anyone care to give me tips (again, I don't if posting them here is good...)

Thanks!!


----------



## elroy

pootmaster said:


> Since this is the first time I've ever asked a girl out, would anyone care to give me tips (again, I don't if posting them here is good...)


 If anyone would like to assist pootmaster/Lewis and alleviate his first-time dating jitters, please send him a private message.   Thanks.


----------

